

System and method for creating exalted video games... - adamcrowe
http://www.google.com/patents?id=aAuzAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&dq=exalted&as_psra=1&as_psra=1#PPA1,M1
Abstract: A video game method and system for creating games where ideas have consequences, incorporating branching paths that correspond to a player's choices, wherein paths correspond to decisions founded upon ideals, resulting in exalted games with deeper soul and story, enhanced characters and meanings, and exalted gameplay. The classical hero's journey may be rendered, as the journey hinges on choices pivoting on classical ideals. Ideas that are rendered in word and deed will have consequences in the gameworld. Historical events such as The American Revolution may be brought to life, as players listen to famous speeches and choose sides. As great works of literature and dramatic art center around characters rendering ideals real, both internally and externally, in word and deed, in love and war, the present invention will afford video games that exalt the classical soul, as well as the great books, classics, and epic films—past, present, and future.
======
jws
This is just a patent application, and I hope it is denied, but the flow chart
on page 1 is classic.

If you ever fail to spout American idealized political ideology the world
falls into serfdom. Persisting in your proselytizing won't convince the NPC
and save the world, but after you've done it enough you can shoot her and that
saves the world.

You listening world? Take a lesson.

~~~
sketerpot
In later flow charts, quoting Lenin can turn people into a "vampire/communist"
somehow. I've always suspected.

------
jennylad
[http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=aAuzAAAAEBAJ&dq=e...](http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=aAuzAAAAEBAJ&dq=exalted&as_psra=1&as_psra=1)

Check out the "Gold 45 Revolver" patent heard 'round the world! Happy 4th! The
videogames renaissance & revolution hath begun!

Happy 4th! The videogames renaissance & revolution hath begun! Check out the
"Gold 45 Revolver" patent heard 'round the world:

SYSTEM AND METHOD FOR CREATING EXALTED VIDEO GAMES AND VIRTUAL REALITIES
WHEREIN IDEAS HAVE CONSEQUENCES:
[http://www.google.com/patents/about...sra=1&as_psra=1](http://www.google.com/patents/about...sra=1&as_psra=1)

<http://libertariangames.blogspot.com>

"a fallout 3 mod based on this poo poo would be boss as gently caress."
"What’s scary, for me, is that this might be exactly what gamers want."
--onelastcontinue.com <http://www.onelastcontinue.com/9136...kers-patent-it/>

@SIMDYNASTY: "I didn't bother reading it, but my friend (who found it) said
"did you notice he quotes the Declaration of Independence, Gandhi and then
talks about Clint Eastwood and Eminem?"" --simdynasty.com "That thing is the
proverbial gift that keeps on giving." --simdynasty.com "gently caress! I
actually have to come back and read this later as it will take too long right
now. loving hell though!" @TWITTER: Wow! Most amazing videogame patent ever.
Save the earth from communism by not shooting the hooker! 120page WIN
<http://tinyurl.com/savehooker> \--<http://twitter.com/DenUngeHerrHolm>

------
anigbrowl
My, it does go on a bit, eh? This sort of thing makes me wish the patent
office could charge extra for unreasonable workload.

~~~
duskwuff
The claims only run to a hair above a single page, though. And they don't even
amount to much - as far as I can tell, they're trying to patent what amounts
to a plot for a video game. And not even a particularly interesting one!

------
teilo
It's a decision tree. With a moral angle. Sorry, but he should be fined for
wasting the patent examiners time.

I tend to screw these things up, since IANAL, but this reminds me of Re vs.
Bilski, in that all he did is take a couple of pre-existing ideas, threw them
together, and added the words "in a video game".

------
jennylad
With a little bit of imagination, the novel “Gold 45 Revolver(SYSTEM AND
METHOD FOR CREATING EXALTED VIDEO GAMES AND VIRTUAL REALITIES WHEREIN IDEAS
HAVE CONSEQUENCES )” gaming technology could open up brand new universes of
gaming! The major gaming companies are leaving billions on the table!

[http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=314...](http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3143589&userid=0&perpage=40&pagenumber=9)

------
gregoryh
<http://gold45revolver.com> <http://libertariangames.blogspot.com>

[http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=314...](http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3143589)

"SYSTEM AND METHOD FOR CREATING EXALTED VIDEO GAMES AND VIRTUAL REALITIES
WHEREIN IDEAS HAVE CONSEQUENCES"

------
danteembermage
I wonder what it would cost to license this patent. The "quotes Hayek to turn
zombie" mechanic has lots of cross applications I think.

------
gold45revolver
<http://libertariangames.blogspot.com> gold45 revolver How much is it worth 2
Bethesda/EA/38 Studios/Visceral/Bioware/Ubisoft?

------
duskwuff
Patent or lit-major dissertation? YOU DECIDE!

------
gojomo
Oh my. What if our entire universe is just a role-playing game created by a
crazy patent-seeker in another universe, and we are the NPCs?

At least, I'm not consciously a paying player. Are any of you?

